# First try at a Fatty WITH Q View



## otter (Nov 15, 2010)

Going to give a Fattie a try today actually 2 one with Pork sausage One with Deer and a shot at some smoked Goetta


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 15, 2010)

Is your venison going to be just straight ground venison? If so I would highly suggest adding a bit of pork sausage in because when you use just straight venison there isn't any fat and it makes it REALLY hard to roll up as it wants to blow out all the time. We make our own venison burger its 2/3 Venison and 1/6 pork, 1/6 beef. Even with a bit of pork and beef it makes it pretty hard to roll I usually add 2 lbs of our venison burger and 1/2 of a log of jimmy deans hot sausage then you can roll it pretty good. Just a suggestion to keep your from pulling your hair out like I did. Not saying you can roll it but its a BIG pain in the butt if you have a bunch of stuff to roll into the middle.


----------



## otter (Nov 15, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> Is your venison going to be just straight ground venison? If so I would highly suggest adding a bit of pork sausage in because when you use just straight venison there isn't any fat and it makes it REALLY hard to roll up as it wants to blow out all the time. We make our own venison burger its 2/3 Venison and 1/6 pork, 1/6 beef. Even with a bit of pork and beef it makes it pretty hard to roll I usually add 2 lbs of our venison burger and 1/2 of a log of jimmy deans hot sausage then you can roll it pretty good. Just a suggestion to keep your from pulling your hair out like I did. Not saying you can roll it but its a BIG pain in the butt if you have a bunch of stuff to roll into the middle.


I used bacon ends and pieces and beef tallow


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 15, 2010)

Cant wait to see the outcome.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Nov 15, 2010)

Good luck, and don't forget the pics


----------



## otter (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## otter (Nov 15, 2010)

in

In

Goetta in corn leaves


----------



## otter (Nov 15, 2010)

Alot of fun to roll up and I have some Rolls to serve them on as sammies


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 15, 2010)

Looks Good So Far...


----------



## otter (Nov 15, 2010)

Goetta is done and out 4 were gone before I could post this


----------



## otter (Nov 15, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Looks Good So Far...




 Thanks Paul The goetta is already cooked so all I had to do was heat and melt the cheese


----------



## otter (Nov 15, 2010)

MONEY SHOT


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 15, 2010)

You go there Otter. The goetta looks good and what ever they are I like them. They look like tamales to me and the fatties look awesome too.


----------



## otter (Nov 15, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> You go there Otter. The goetta looks good and what ever they are I like them. They look like tamales to me and the fatties look awesome too.


  Goetta is a breakfast food from up north it is ground beef  pork sausage pin oats and spices the goetta I used was made from scratch by me


----------



## rio_grande (Nov 15, 2010)

Looking good brother, Heck I think yours look better than mine...

What is Geota????? Damn Floridians...... We will hook u up at the gathering Mark...

It is German sausage. Used to streach the meat supply.

I didnt think I would like it but the homemade stuff is the bomb.

Sorry I diddnt get back with u today Rick All the doctor stuff had me down and I took a nap...


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey Rick it looks like it all came out good. Did you let it rest like I suggested? It looks mighty tasty in the pics


----------



## meateater (Nov 15, 2010)

Looking great, I bet those won't be your last ones.


----------



## otter (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Scar, And I did as you said .

The Goetta was the Bomb as was the Pork Fatty , The Deer  on the other hand was so/so and I like Deer

Thanks for all the comments and the help with this .

And no this will not be my last Fatty ....

 And if I make it to Florida next spring some of them will learn what GOETTA is at least my version of it LOL

                      Thanks again ;;

                                         Rick


----------

